# Pork Shoulder on a Traeger 075



## tomthegrillguy (Sep 16, 2009)

Okey dokey, so all of the food pix here made me a little jealous, so I decided to do a pork shoulder to make some tacos out of.  I'm using my Traeger 075 w/ 3 position switch

It was a 5.74# bone in shoulder.

Here it is with the mustard rub w/ a dry bbq rub on top of it:




After 2 Hrs on the Smoke Setting:



Turned Switch to Medium for 4 Hrs:



And off the grill:



The result:  Tender, juicy, bone just pulled right out.  Shredded and into some tacos.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looks good.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Tom, welcome to SMF.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That shoulder looks really good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But where are the pics of the tacos?????

I've had my Traeger for a couple of years and love it. Here's a couple of tips for you as it looks like yours is new. As soon you can swing it get the digital thermostat, this is way better then the 3 way thermostat in that it gives you much better control of your smoking temperatures. With the 3 way your temps can very as much as 75 degrees from where you want it.
Here is a link to the Traeger web sit if you don't already have it.

http://www.traegergrills.com/?gclid=...FRcXIwodykaQ-A

Also, you may want to put your meat right on the grill grate instead of into a pan so the meat is completely surrounded by smoke and heat for a more even smoke. 
While experimenting I have found that if you set your Traeger to the medium setting until the internal temp of your meat reaches approx. 100 degrees and then switch to the smoke setting you will get a much better smoke flavor. (The meat takes on more smoke once it hits the 100 degree mark)
If you have any questions about your Traeger send me a pm, I'd be more then happy to help you. Have fun and enjoy the SMF....


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks Good...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Remember to stop by the Roll Call Thread and Introduce yourself to everyone...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2009)

Everything looks fabulous but where are the pics of the tacos. You had us going with the pork now you have to finish it. But looks good form here.


----------



## tomthegrillguy (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry.  The kids and mom couldn't wait to eat, so I didn't get the chance to  take pix of the tacos.  But they were good!!!!


----------



## coolcitysmoker (Sep 17, 2009)

Ditto what Oneshot said. The Digital Temp Control is a Must Have. I picked mine up at traegeroutlet.com for about $129 this summer.

Nice looking cook. Thanks Oneshot for the tip on the Smoke settings. I never could figure out why a number of the recipes in the Traeger cookbook called for a "smoke" setting later in the cook.


----------



## rickw (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice looking shoulder, good job.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the Q View, it looks like you're having some tasty tacos, enjoy.


----------



## tomthegrillguy (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, here's the Taco Photos (sorry, was too busy eatin' them to take pix)!:


----------



## oneshot (Sep 18, 2009)

No problem Cool, I've had my Traeger for a few years so if ya got a question give me a shout, I'm always glad to help...


----------



## oneshot (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like ya were shamed into showin those taco pics....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 lol

Thems some goooodddd lookin tacos buddy....


----------



## jrbump (Sep 21, 2009)

I make pulled pork on my old school BBQ 100 fairly often. I usually smoke for about 7 hours @180ish, then wrap the shoulders and finish them at about 300 or so for another 4-5 hours. 

I have both an old school (wood door) BBQ100 and a newer BBQ75 like you have. I only use the BBQ100 for pulled pork as it has the digital control. Get that ASAP it's worth every penny. 

I have the entire recipe typed up, PM me if you want it. 

Here's 4 shoulders after 7 hours smoking at 180:


----------



## marioq (Jun 17, 2012)

I just bought a Traeger tex and I have a shoulder, no bone, ready to go... Gonna put it on now at 9pm and smoke till tomorrow...

ANy ideas???

Dry rub and go was the plan... I like the medium till 100 degrees then smoke.. May start with that...

Got 2 chickens for tomorrow... You know, fathers day gift!!!!

Thanks

Mario


----------

